# Hello, old timer hoping for another miracle



## Zara30 (Mar 18, 2003)

Hi all,

I was dx with POF at aged 28, highest FSH was 128 !! now 35 years old and was lucky enough after 4 years of fertility treatment to conceive my son whilst on HRT aged 31! He is now four and I know I have probably left it too long, but we are hoping for another miracle.

I have been using my CBFM again, and we have been trying for approx 12 months. However I have probably only ovulated for about four months of the year, one of which was 3 days ago, so I am currently in the 2WW. It is also my first month of being back on the HRT I conceived my son on, and also he was conceived in Jan, and this is the first time I have ovulated in about six months.

Anyway, if you have any questions fire away, or is there anyone else using CBFM and trying naturally?


Zaraxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Zara,

Welcome to hoping for another miracle.  Why not come and say hi to us all on the h4am chat thread.  There are loads of lovely ladies on there and a few are trying naturally, myself included (for the moment having lap and dye at End Jan).

look forward to getting to know you.  

Karin

xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Good luck Zara!  Not in the same position as you, although have been secretly praying for a natural miracle since my son was born 15 months ago but I think there are a few girls trying naturally on the thread that Karin has mentioned.

Fingers crossed for you!
pippi x


----------

